# Just got my TEST test results back



## ACP (Jul 16, 2019)

Got blood draw last friday and results came back today..     total test is 435 and Free test is 8.5  

Dr said he considers that low enough to start treatment but they require 1 more blood test to rule out any other health probs that could be affecting it.  

seems like an okay clinic,  its about $150/month out of pocket for treatment and they give you the option of doing it at home...  but they did say my insurance will likely cover medication just not office visits.    

going in for 2nd blood draw this Thurs

do you guys consider 435 pretty low for a healthy 35yr old whos doing a good amount of lifting and eats healthy?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 16, 2019)

435 is normal and will be seen as such by pretty much all blood test reference ranges. Regardless, he should be looking at SHBG, E2, FSH & LH before prescribing a damn thing if he was an actual competent professional. 

What was the reason for getting tested? As in, is it because your symptoms suggested you may have low T or is it because you just wanted to score some easy Test?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 16, 2019)

exactly what Zilla said. 435 is pretty normal by most results. I had to be 200 and below on 3 different testings (3mo apart) before my Dr would do anything at all.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 17, 2019)

I’d like to know more. At 38 my total test was 405. However, my free test was non existent and my shbg was super high. 

I also had all the signs of low t, zero
drive, dead tired at noon, etc.


----------



## CJ (Jul 17, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’d like to know more. At 38 my total test was 405. However, my free test was non existent and my shbg was super high.
> 
> I also had all the signs of low t, zero
> drive, dead tired at noon, etc.



Same situation here.


----------



## ACP (Jul 17, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 435 is normal and will be seen as such by pretty much all blood test reference ranges. Regardless, he should be looking at SHBG, E2, FSH & LH before prescribing a damn thing if he was an actual competent professional.
> 
> What was the reason for getting tested? As in, is it because your symptoms suggested you may have low T or is it because you just wanted to score some easy Test?



my SHBG was 35.5 he said he used that to calculate free test level 

theres still another blood test before hell prescribe anything,   but he considers 435 and 8.5 free test low enough for someone my age to prescribe test..  assuming other tests come back and are okay.    

yes definitely symptoms..     tired,  not the deepest voice(idk if that matters),  trouble focusing.          I used to alt/tab to a screen and remember my clients phone #, email, address...    alt/tab back and enter it all at once.     Now I have to triple check just the phone number sometimes.        Before I started lifting a lot more I was really exhausted after work everyday and would pass out for a few hrs.      

I feel like all the work in the gym has definitely boosted my T level,   makes me wonder what I was at before.   

ill also admit like many other people I want more gains so I wont pretend like that's not a motivator and probably the reason why I really got tested...    not to mention it would be nice if it helped a bit with the moobs lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 17, 2019)

just remember...TRT should be something to be looked at for a lifetime. so keep that in mind. sure you can go back if you are lucky but usually just stay on it. i didnt see your age, maybe i missed it but...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 18, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> exactly what Zilla said. 435 is pretty normal by most results. I had to be 200 and below on 3 different testings (3mo apart) before my Dr would do anything at all.



No shit, with levels of 230, 280, and 260, my GP said I was "close enough" to the lower end of normal to NOT need TRT.  Instead, he suggested SSRIs because some young female drug rep with big boobs told him he should be prescribing more of the brand she represented.  Freaking hack!


----------



## ACP (Jul 18, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> just remember...TRT should be something to be looked at for a lifetime. so keep that in mind. sure you can go back if you are lucky but usually just stay on it. i didnt see your age, maybe i missed it but...



I read that some do it for a certain number of weeks then are off it,    does this mean when they come off their t levels tank?   or they grow boobs?  

Im 35yrs old

if it makes me feel great and helps me look great plus has big benefits in strength then I think its worth it for life.     

just curious what is your experience with HRT?   if you do take it and you could go back would you do it again?    Ive heard most say it was the best decision they ever made


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2019)

the joint i tested at says you gotta be under 335 good deal on the at home injections.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 19, 2019)

I came in at 248 and my doc said tuff shit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2019)

mistah187 said:


> I came in at 248 and my doc said tuff shit.



find a new doc, or go to a TRT clinic.  

They are much more forgiving....


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jul 19, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> No shit, with levels of 230, 280, and 260, my GP said I was "close enough" to the lower end of normal to NOT need TRT.  Instead, he suggested SSRIs because some young female drug rep with big boobs told him he should be prescribing more of the brand she represented.  Freaking hack!


Ssri?
What the **** lol


----------



## ACP (Jul 21, 2019)

got 2nd blood test done just waiting on results.      Next appointment is monday,   assuming theres no risk factor found in the 2nd blood test theyll start me.   

if they do offer me the cream or something other than inj..     is it worth it or worthless?       he said they typically lean towards just inj unless someone is really against needles


----------



## TODAY (Jul 21, 2019)

ACP said:


> got 2nd blood test done just waiting on results.      Next appointment is monday,   assuming theres no risk factor found in the 2nd blood test theyll start me.
> 
> if they do offer me the cream or something other than inj..     is it worth it or worthless?       he said they typically lean towards just inj unless someone is really against needles


The cream smells like shit, feels greasy for hours after application, isn't nearly as effective as IM and can rub off on loved ones who may not want any extra T in their system.

Fight the cream.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 21, 2019)

My brother is sitting at 165 and the doc said you’re fine.


----------



## Jin (Jul 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> My brother is sitting at 165 and the doc said you’re fine.



the doctor should be chemically castrated so he can see what 165 feels like. 

**** that asshole.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2019)

TODAY said:


> The cream smells like shit, feels greasy for hours after application, isn't nearly as effective as IM and can rub off on loved ones who may not want any extra T in their system.
> 
> _*Fight the cream.[*_/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ACP (Jul 23, 2019)

ya cream was out of the question as I have a 6 month old baby girl and Dr said it would be too risky to take a chance of any getting on her and I definitely dont want to take that risk either.   

2nd test showed liver test,  prostate,  estrgogen, thyroid,  diabetes etc etc     all came back very good...  but this time free test was 7.5 down from 8.5.     

Dr. said he doesnt care that my total test is 435 the free test is what matters and he wants that up to at least 15.      

I got the first shot today which was 200mg,    then it will be weekly 100mg unless I prefer 50mg 2x/ week.     This will continue for 8 weeks while they monitor me and adjust the dosage up as needed then at that point they will allow me to do it myself at home.       The in office injections are $45 each but once I do it myself its about $110-120 for a 3 months supply. 

I also got a script for anastrozole

It wont be covered under my insurance as they only gaf about total test and it has to be way under 300...   they had a guy in this clinic with my same insurance get denied at 305.  

honestly though this is much cheaper than I was expecting,   another clinic was like $1800 up front for 6 months,    $3600/yr


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 23, 2019)

Jin said:


> the doctor should be chemically castrated so he can see what 165 feels like.
> 
> **** that asshole.


I don’t know how my brother gets through his day.


----------



## ACP (Jul 24, 2019)

do you guys know when I should start feeling effects of TRT?   I havent noticed much difference except when I was lifting the day I got the shot...  maybe placebo but I ended up doing a lot of extra sets and HIIT after still wasnt really all that tired.    

is it really that instantanious?       Dr said it would take 2-3 weeks of it to build up in my system


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jul 24, 2019)

Yeah probably plecabo. How long have you been on the shot now? And what does he have you on?


----------



## ACP (Jul 25, 2019)

Dbolitarian said:


> Yeah probably plecabo. How long have you been on the shot now? And what does he have you on?



first shot was 200mg on Monday,   next one is this coming Monday 100mg


----------



## The Tater (Jul 27, 2019)

Still too soon to really feel anything. For me it was like a fog lifted. Took about 4 or 5 weeks and I realized how was giving a shit about life again. It is not overnight. Hang in there man. It will be all good in a few weeks


----------



## ACP (Jul 31, 2019)

got the 2nd shot Monday.     Over the last week on my lifting days my nagging pain in my left shoulder was completely gone.    Dr said that could be due to me retaining a little more water but possibly unrelated to the TRT.   

well see how week 3 goes...  excited to start seeing some changes.


----------



## Ardor (Aug 2, 2019)

It does take a while to “kick in”. I’ve been on trt for about 3 years now. My Dr is totally cool though. My last bloods came back at 1400 total and 49 free. That was off of my own supply without the use of anti estrogens. He called me back with the results sounding concerned but to overly. When he put me on trt my levels were in the 120’s though. Not sure how he would’ve if my levels came back like yours.


----------



## ACP (Aug 8, 2019)

week 3...       boners are def a factor lol.       Also getting some stomach aches nothing crazy but seems to happen after I take the anastrozle,   Im guessing its unrelated.     I think its too much black coffee,   after the 3rd cup I get the stomach burn.   

seems like my chest isn't retaining as much water


----------



## ACP (Aug 18, 2019)

just a curious question...   have any of you guys ever experienced gas/diahhrea from TRT?     its going away now but for the first 3 weeks of TRT I was getting cramps and definitely some diahhrea lol.      Im not 100% its related,   maybe just ate something?         I get my injections on Mondays,   then by Wed/Thurs each week I was getting the gut rot.   

This week was the 4th week and tomorrow I get the 5th injection.      This week I was fine mostly just a tiny bit of stomach upsetness but went away quick.    

I asked the Dr and he said he couldnt imagine its related at all.


----------



## ACP (Sep 14, 2019)

Just wanted to update.    Got 8 weeks in and feeling good,    no major noticeable changes but performance during my workouts seems pretty good...  and motivation to get in my gym and get them done is easy.     
I get my 9 week blood draw on monday so ill have an idea of where Im at then Dr will adjust me up or down,    hoping up obviously because Im not feeling anything major so far..  just really sutle changes.

at that point I have the option of doing the injections at home


----------

